# 90g Planted Tank for the Office journal



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Guys,

So my business partner and I have decided to take the plunge and install a nice 90g tank into our office. We have some pretty ambitious plans. Right now here are the blue prints:

Amano Style Tank
90g 48x18x24inch Trimless
2x 150watt metal halide pendant lights
Eco-Complete substrate
Pressurized CO2

We're getting a local woodworker to make us a nice stand as well.

So over the next few months I'll be looking for all sorts of the following goodies:

ADA Lily Pipes (input and output)
Metal Halide Lights (Aqua Medic Ocean Light Pendants)
Trimless 90g clear glass tank with clear silicone

I think I've found the lights:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+12112&pcatid=12112

but I don't know where to get them in good ole Canada.

For the lights... we'd love to have the pendants hangings from the ceiling. The only thing is the power cords, how do you hide these things well?

Also, where is the best place to get a 90g trimless tank in the city? Is it wise to have it custom made or are there places that sell them?

thanks for all your advice!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

You could contact Aqua Medic directly and ask if they have a distributor in Canada.

http://www.aqua-medic.com/dealers.asp

Can't wait to see your journal/blog!!! Can we all come see it in person?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

here are picts of the lily pipes.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> You could contact Aqua Medic directly and ask if they have a distributor in Canada.
> 
> http://www.aqua-medic.com/dealers.asp
> 
> Can't wait to see your journal/blog!!! Can we all come see it in person?


haha you bet!

ahh yes, a very helpful link! I'll make some calls. Thanks Tabatha.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Of that size, it's going to be a custom build. NAFB will be the most cost effective but you'll have to ask them on their build schedule. Next would be Miracles but you will have to go through a dealer/reseller, ie Menagerie would be the closest to you. The latter will be quite a bit more vs NAFB.

Those AM lights will look pretty slick in your office. I've seen them @NAFB.

HTH


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks Wilson! I'll give NAFB a call and see whats up.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

sure enough NAFB solved the problems. they have those lights and they also can build a trimless 90g tank.

Thanks wilson!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Cant wait to see the pics of this one! Whats ur general budget on it? +where/what do u do for work anyways?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Sweet stuff! I'm really looking forward to what you're going to do with all these gadgets!

Those Aquamedic MH will look so sexy when it's set-up and blasting light onto the plants. 

Fishfinder, Holocron works for me.  (Just kidding!)


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

haha, I work for myself! I have my own interactive studio with a friend of mine. Short answer = I make websites.

I also work for all you guys  So in a way Dekstr is right. Gotta make sure GTAA keeps rockin!

The budget on this one? hahah I think we'll leave it at 'Going for it'. Hopefully we won't be in the poor house when its all said and done.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like it's going to be a sweet setup. You might want to start thinking about the ferts now.

For the ADA lily pipes. You can either do a group order with chinaboy over at PN or order your own. I believe the ADA Canadian contact person's email is : [email protected]
Firefish pass that info over to me. He's says the shipping is fair and better than coming from the states.
If ADA is not a must, you can get your another brand of lily pipes from : Cal Aqua
It's more than 1/2 the price of the ADA stuff. Looks about the same.
CO2 kit, the regulator, you can get from:MOPS
It's a Milwaukee one. The price is fair. But I didn't like it.

For the tank, I got mine from Hydrotech Hydroponics in Markham. $105 for a 20 lb tank with CO2.

good luck. Look forward to seeing another planted tank setup.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

> Sounds like it's going to be a sweet setup. You might want to start thinking about the ferts now.


how so? I am thinking of using SeaChem Ferts. Any good/bad experience?



> For the ADA lily pipes. You can either do a group order with chinaboy over at PN or order your own. I believe the ADA Canadian contact person's email is : [email protected]
> Firefish pass that info over to me. He's says the shipping is fair and better than coming from the states.


yeah he PM'd me with this guy's info. I emailed him today so hopefully I'll hear from him soon. I'll post the price + shipping when I hear.



> If ADA is not a must, you can get your another brand of lily pipes from : Cal Aqua
> It's more than 1/2 the price of the ADA stuff. Looks about the same.


these are actually just a LITTLE bit different, the outflow, where the tube grows larger seems to be upside down. The ADA ones kind of serve the water out gently where these seem to have the large part of the cup on the top, which doesn't make a whole heck of a lot of sense to me.

A Good tip nonetheless!



> CO2 kit, the regulator, you can get from:MOPS
> It's a Milwaukee one. The price is fair. But I didn't like it.


I am actually quite partial to the ones at aqariumplants.com. They have their own custom built one that is amazing. Nice compact design with all the fixings (solenoid, check value, bubble counter, regulator). And you don't need washers! it's built in. A bit pricey though.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/AQUARIUMPLANTS_com_s_Co2_Regulator_The_BEST_p/co2-1.htm



> For the tank, I got mine from Hydrotech Hydroponics in Markham. $105 for a 20 lb tank with CO2.


I get mine from Norwood Fire Extinguishers. $75 for a 5lbs. $85 for a 10lbs. Filled. Really nice guys there as well.



> good luck. Look forward to seeing another planted tank setup.


Thanks! Should be really fun to get up and running.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Really looking forward in the end product! Hope you start a journal.

Why not go with a regulator from Rex? I got one from him and I think it's solid. I haven't tried anything else so I wouldn't know any better though. It is a pricey but with the money you're spending on everything else, why not go with a regulator you can trust?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I've used a milwalkee regulator before and it was ok. The one from planted is just better, has a better layout.

here is a picture of my old milkwalkee

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=232&d=1145316284


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/63446-2-x-150-mh-hqi-pendants.html

after reading this post on planted tank.net I am thinking against MH. Turns out that much light on a 75/90g tank would be a bit much... almost more hassle than good.

anyone agree?

what about T5 HO? Are these better than PC? I am guessing the whole WPG rule doesn't apply with MH and T5?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I think I'm going to go for this:

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=sl-t5tl4804

anyone sell it in the GTA?


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I've seen them for sale at various indoor garden stores. This is my favorite place 

http://www.bustan.ca/product_detail.asp?menuID=4&SID=24&PID=305


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

My ADA order came in today! Lots of goodies, amazonia and lily pipes!! I'll have lots of picts soon (ADA porn)


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

package arrives!









The supplies









lily pipes









smaller lily pipes (in and out)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh SWwweeeeeet!!!

How much was all that?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Enough to buy a used motorcycle no doubt.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Ah, my half-assed aquariums feel even lesser now - and you don't even have yours setup.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Enough to buy a used motorcycle no doubt.


yeah probably.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG!!! Taylor just sent me an email of the same pics you posted!! HAHA!! He's a good friend of mine too!! I can't wait to see this completed!!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

hahah wicked. Small world!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

holocron said:


> how so? I am thinking of using SeaChem Ferts. Any good/bad experience?


You could do this, but it will get very expensive, very fast.

You might want to look into dry fertilizers (i.e. chemicals) that you can pick up at any hydroponic store. You can check out Hydrotech Hydroponics (they have a store on Kingston Road and also up in Markham), but also Grow it All Hydroponics.

Actually, I'm surprised, but the Homegrown Hydroponics webpage (http://hydroponics.com/distributors/index.html) has been updated to include a bunch of more recent stores. There's also another one that's south of the Woodbine TTC subway station, but I'm not sure if they're still in business (I know I have their business card somewhere...)


----------

